# Anyone talked with Social Port lately?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone keep in touch with @social port? I miss his posts, and it looks like it's been a quarter of a year since he has logged in. I wonder if he is super busy lately.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sent him a PM awhile back but no reply.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Sent him a PM awhile back but no reply.


Looks like he has an email link in his profile, too. I just sent him an email.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Sent him a PM awhile back but no reply.
> ...


I sent him an email this afternoon. No response yet.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I hope he's ok. As a fellow Tennessean I always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No response. &#128533;


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> No response. 😕


None to my email yet, either. I know he was getting busy back last Fall, and kinda tapered off using the site, but then after June, nothing...no login, even.


----------

